# Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2008)

Blooming in my coldframe last week. Unfortunately the flowers were killed during a cold night shortly after this was taken, but the plant is fine. I've been growing this in a pot for the past year and had it inside breaking dormancy. When the weather outside improved, I put it in the coldframe, but did not forsee that one cold night!

Joe


----------



## Gcroz (May 15, 2008)

Lovely!!!!

I'm planting one of these today in our woods.


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2008)

Nice. What size pot and what media?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 16, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Nice. What size pot and what media?



This plant is growing in a 1 gallon pot. The soil mix is something like this: 2 parts aquatic plant medium, 1 part peat, 1 part compost, 1 part perlite, 1 part grit, 1/2 part sand. Then I top-dress with grit to keep the shoot bases from rotting.

Joe


----------



## charlie c (May 16, 2008)

parvi_17 said:


> This plant is growing in a 1 gallon pot. The soil mix is something like this: 2 parts aquatic plant medium, 1 part peat, 1 part compost, 1 part perlite, 1 part grit, 1/2 part sand. Then I top-dress with grit to keep the shoot bases from rotting.
> 
> Joe



Joe,

Do you know what the make-up of aquatic plant medium is? Afraid I don't keep any aquatic plants and I'm not famiilar with this product.

Thanks.

charlie c


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2008)

I am killing my Cyp parvi. I guess i'll order some more.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 16, 2008)

charlie c said:


> Joe,
> 
> Do you know what the make-up of aquatic plant medium is? Afraid I don't keep any aquatic plants and I'm not famiilar with this product.
> 
> ...



I believe that the aquatic plant medium is basically crushed clay pellets. There is another product in the US called Turface which is used in baseball diamonds for the bases (a red gravel-like material) which I think is much the same thing. There is also a product in Europe called Seramis (not sure where else it can be found) that is very similar. I like this material because it adds a mesic quality to the mix, so that the mix drains well but does not dry out too rapidly.

Joe


----------



## charlie c (May 17, 2008)

parvi_17 said:


> I believe that the aquatic plant medium is basically crushed clay pellets. There is another product in the US called Turface which is used in baseball diamonds for the bases (a red gravel-like material) which I think is much the same thing. There is also a product in Europe called Seramis (not sure where else it can be found) that is very similar. I like this material because it adds a mesic quality to the mix, so that the mix drains well but does not dry out too rapidly.
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe. That's a great explanation, I got the picture now.

charlie c


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2008)

parvi_17 said:


> I believe that the aquatic plant medium is basically crushed clay pellets. There is another product in the US called Turface which is used in baseball diamonds for the bases (a red gravel-like material) which I think is much the same thing. There is also a product in Europe called Seramis (not sure where else it can be found) that is very similar. I like this material because it adds a mesic quality to the mix, so that the mix drains well but does not dry out too rapidly.Joe



Bonsai enthusiasts use a product called Terragren(sp), which we've used onb our potted pond plants as well.


----------

